# Οικόσιτα Πτηνά > Για ό,τι δεν ταιριάζει παραπάνω >  Υπνωτισμένα παπάκια.

## jimnikaia

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=iCRojhCZ2ak

για πολυ γελιο

----------


## joncr

χαχαχα τρελαίνομαι για παπακια

και αυτο ειναι ωραιο

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SEBL...eature=related

----------


## jimnikaia

αυτα ειναι τα ωραια σαν βαρελακια φευγουνε τα παπακια

----------


## dxr-halk

Θεικόοοοοοοοοοο!!!!!!!!

----------

